# Angeln an der maas (nähe venlo,arcen)



## dafee (6. April 2009)

Hallo liebe Angelfreunde,
also ich wollte mir einen Angelschein für die maas holen und wollte wissen wo gute Angelstellen in der nähe von arcen,venlo sind zum Hecht,Zander oder Barsch angeln.Selber habe ich noch nie an der Maas geangelt aber bin heute schon mal da gewesen und habe mir ein bischen Überblick verschafft. Aber irgendwie habe ich keine richtig guten Stellen gefunden. Und wo mit angelt man dort am besten? Ich hoffe mir kan geholfen werden. 

Danke schonmal im vorraus #h

Gruß David


----------



## theundertaker (7. April 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der maas (nähe venlo,arcen)*

Hallöchen im Board....

und ich glaube nicht, dass dir jemand irgendwelche Stellen verraten wird...gibt ja keiner preis...ich würds vielleicht tun, aber angle dort nicht, sorry...trotzdem viel Glück, dass sich jemand erbarmt und viel Spaß im Board...

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Knödel (7. April 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der maas (nähe venlo,arcen)*

hier bekommst du bestimmt keine infos. Ganz einfach, gute stellen sind rar und es wird einfach zuviel in grenznähe geangelt. Du kommst nicht drum rum, lang erarbeitete stellen selber zu suchen. Wenn du es leicht haben möchtest, solltest du dir fische beim fachhändler kaufen. Das soll jetzt nicht böse gemeint sein. 

Hast du gestern schon auf raubfische geangelt?


----------



## Fatzke (10. April 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der maas (nähe venlo,arcen)*

Hallo,

sorry aber frage mich grad wirklich wozu ist den ein Forum da ???????????

Dachte eigentlich immer das ein Forum dazu da ist um Erfahrungen auszutauschen 
und nicht jemanden der neue ist direkt zu sagen warum sollte Dir jemand sagen wo gute Stellen sind TZZZZ....

sorry bin selber nicht all zu lang hier und hab auch keine Jahrelange Erfahrung mit dem Angeln aber wenn ich Zeit und lust hab gehe ich gerne mal Angeln auch in den Gewässern um Roemond/Venlo usw. und man fängt auch was......

also daffe solltest Du interesse haben können wir gerne mal ne Tour machen..............

Gruß Patrick


----------



## seppel28 (13. April 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der maas (nähe venlo,arcen)*

hallo ,versucht es mal in stevenswerth da hab ich schon schöne zander gefangen einfach ein grundblei dran mit nen nicht zu grossen haken und köderfisch das klappt ganz gut !!!


----------



## Fatzke (22. April 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der maas (nähe venlo,arcen)*



seppel28 schrieb:


> hallo ,versucht es mal in stevenswerth da hab ich schon schöne zander gefangen einfach ein grundblei dran mit nen nicht zu grossen haken und köderfisch das klappt ganz gut !!!




Hallo seppel28,

cooler tipp werd ich mal an testen :q

hier noch ein tipp von mir keine Garantie nähe Arcen andere Maas Seite zwischen Lottum und Broekhuizen

War da am Ostersonntag und hatte einen super kraßen Biss habe dann erst mal etwas schnur gegeben aber ich hätte besser mit geflochtener geangelt #q  die schnur ist ....

Naja aber   Adrenalin    pur hehehehehehe


----------



## krauthi (22. April 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der maas (nähe venlo,arcen)*

wodrauf hattest du den  Biss  ??? (welcher köder )


----------



## theundertaker (22. April 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der maas (nähe venlo,arcen)*

Berechtigte Frage Krauthi ;-)

Mit welchem Köder haste denn den krassen Biss gehabt?


----------



## thorsten27 (22. April 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der maas (nähe venlo,arcen)*

also ich gehe immer in roermond da gibt es sehr viele gute plätze aber momentan ist ja schonzeit für raubfische und man darf halt erst wieder ende mai mit wurm und köfi
also bis dann mal


----------



## Fatzke (25. April 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der maas (nähe venlo,arcen)*

Der *krasse Biss* war auf einer Bienenlarve ....


----------



## theundertaker (25. April 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der maas (nähe venlo,arcen)*

klar


----------



## Fatzke (25. April 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der maas (nähe venlo,arcen)*



theundertaker schrieb:


> klar





habe es nicht nötig Geschichten zu erzählen,

bin aus dem   Pubertärenalter heraus :q

gruß Patrick


----------

